# 2011 BQSA Drag Racing Season



## NYCDragracer (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello, my name is Pete, I am a die hard RC drag racer!
Well to be exact, large scale drag racer, we have the oldest RC drag racing club in the world......

The club originates back in the early 80's, they mainly raced 1/4 scale funny car and top fuel dragsters and at the time MK Pacesetter "Mike" was directly involved with our club, before he closed shop and moved into another venture.

Bob Smith "quarter scale God" has continued to keep the blood flowing in this scale, making some of the nicest cars and most innovative parts for some great support of the hobby..

But Over the years, members have come and gone, over time some great guys have passed away and slowly the oldest 1/4 scale club started to flat line.....Until 2005

In 05' the members opened there hearts to something different, a bit smaller in size, but yet powerful and cool, the 1/5th scale drag racing class started to develop, doing this also started the blood flowing to get the quarter scale class interested again.

The past few years have never been better, we have a tremendous following, a great bunch of members and more importantly, a great place to hold events like we have for the past 20+ years!

This year, 2011 we expect to be bigger and better then ever!

I would like to introduce to you the " Brooklyn Quarter Scale Association " this year BQSA will be holding several large scale drag racing events, as well as a large scale High Speed Challenge...Cash prizes and a whole lot of fun!

Our track is set up with the latest timing equipment, time slip printer, protection barriers and a few thousand feet of shut down area! 

We have access to bathrooms, camping grounds and food stands!
All racers will have to hold an AMA membership/insurance card , our club can help set you up will all accommodations before our 2011 events start.

Our club website has plenty of pictures and videos, all rules and race info can be found on our club website, over the next few weeks, we will be adding to those rules to make sure our racers have a fair and fun race day!

We advise anyone interested in maybe joining us this season, to stop by our clubs website and learn a little about what we do, be prepared to be WOW'ED!


----------



## KLUPI (Jan 15, 2007)

There has been a huge come back in 1/4 scale drag racing this year for IMDRA. I know of at least 4-5 more guys that are building cars as we speak. 

Ken Lupi
www.Dragraceconcepts.com
A-51 Driveline Designs
Nitro T/F ET World Record Holder 1.488


----------



## NYCDragracer (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info Ken,
We have never stopped! 20+ years and going stronger then ever!
This year we have very high expectations for, we have some major people trying to set some stuff up, we would be proud to host some events in 2011.


----------



## KLUPI (Jan 15, 2007)

You guys may want to look into coming to some of the IMDRA Nationals, there will be plenty of 1/4 scale racers at the Rock in North Carolina. I don't race 1/4 scale myself, but there is talk on IMDRA about it.


----------



## NYCDragracer (Jan 31, 2011)

We've heard about it and I wouldn't mind checking out the action there, only thing I don't care for is running a 1/4 scale car on a 1/10th scale track.
But I would attend some of there big events to watch, my car is set up to run on a 1/4 scale 1/4 mile track (330).

how about a IMDRA 1/4 scale car show..lol


----------



## KLUPI (Jan 15, 2007)

You would have to talk to Ron Hicks, he is the IMDRA President. I know there was some heavy 1/4 scale action at Celina, OH. Those guys normally go to the national races for IMDRA.


----------



## NYCDragracer (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I guess anyone besides us running the big stuff is great for the hobby.
Have a great day.


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry for the thread jack but what happens in celina? Im not to far from there.


----------



## NYCDragracer (Jan 31, 2011)

deadsquirrle said:


> Sorry for the thread jack but what happens in celina? Im not to far from there.


Hey Deadsquirrle, not too sure what they are doing there, that is also not setup for large scale drag racing at 132feet, for my club and I, the track is way too small for 1/4 scale drag racing, although they did race with them there before.


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

I want to make like a 1/10 drag camaro. Do they race those there?


----------

